# OC Gran Fondo



## walldoggy (Apr 28, 2014)

Anyone going to be riding the OC Gran Fondo? I just signed up for the metric. My friend is going to do the 91 miles and we're gonna see who gets to each SAG stop first. Should be fun.

OC Gran Fondo 2014


----------



## leathernek (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds interesting. I may take a shot at the gran fondo route if I can get time off of work.


----------

